# Community > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  General Introduction

## mikepann10013

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum. I am a software professional working in a mobile app development firm. I have expertise across all platforms such as Android, iPhone, J2ME, Windows Phone and rich internet Application which includes flex, Flash, HTML5. You can also share your updated programming details in this area.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I've moved your thread to our chit chat section which is where we hang out for some down time.  We try to keep the main forums focussed on technical discussions.

----------

